# Digital Drawing Requests Available



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

*For a limited time only! *
*I am able to draw people, horses, canines, felines, and just about anything else you throw at me. Feel free to request any other pets you may want a drawing of. * ​
I'm offering a few [digital] drawings of your horses (and any other pets) to help build up my artist's portfolio.  At the present moment I am rather novice when it comes to shading/highlighting horses and doing other detail work; this is what I want to practice. 

I use *Adobe Photoshop 7.0* and a *Wacom Bamboo Pen Tablet* for all of my drawings. Traditional art is available (I draw the same either way), but I don't have a scanner.  

Below you can see most of the pose sketches, and the "preliminary sketch" (before I begin colors/line art), as well as a current practice image (the paint horse on the bottom). _The colored image is a work in progress and referenced from a photograph by Mark J. Barrett with his permission. _As I complete the piece, the black lines (line art) will be removed. 










So, would anyone like me to draw their horse?  All I ask is for a photo reference, and maybe even the kind of pose you'd like if you don't want me to draw from the image you supply me with. All I ask is that, as the artist, I have free rights to post the image(s) on my DeviantART account as a portfolio image, as well as possibly printing it for a live image in my portfolio. 

*To request, please supply me with the following information**:*
- Your first name as well as the horse's name. 
- Any photo reference(s) you want me to use; do _not _use any photograph you find on the internet. (Such as from Google Images or established photographer.)
- Any desired pose(s) or background preference. 

*I can also draw your other pets! *However, please know that I have minimal experience drawing a horse under saddle, even less with a rider. But I can easily draw someone with their horse on the ground, or on their horse if i use the reference. 

It's also almost the holiday season! I'll even draw a gift for a friend or loved one, even a lost pet memorial. I'm very versatile and can draw early anything, but keep the aforementioned experience (or lack thereof) with tack & rider in mind. 

I will also not allow anyone to sell my artwork at their own expense. If you need art for sale, private message me and we can work something out.  

Limited time offer! I don't want to get backed up, so I will only take 5 at a time and 5 reserves. 

-------------------------------------

*Current Request Queue:*
1.)
2.)
3.)
4.)
5.) 


*Reserve Queue:*
1.)
2.)
3.)
4.) 
5.)


*Completed [from HorseForum.com]:*


*_________________________________________________*

The time it takes to finish your request depends on the complexity; if you want a sketch, it will be less than 3 days. About 5 for a line art, and unknown time for full details. All artwork is copyright © Carrie "Kirada" Rule, a.k.a. 'Creampuff,' and may not be performed or reproduced, commercially or non-commercially, publicly or non-publicly, without my direct and personal permission. This includes, but is not limited to, unauthorized coloring, referencing, saving to your machine, printing out, or claiming the artwork as your own.​


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Strange; I can't seem to edit the original post! 

*KawaiiCharlie *has reserved a drawing of her horse, _Charlie._


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

I would really love to get one. 
The horse name is Artemis and mine Liis.
I will post the photo link below. If you would prefer any specific photo I can post the ones I like the most. 
About the pose I'm not sure. You could choos by yourself. If it's possible I would like it to be related to Christmas. 
Here are the links:
Artemis - album Fotoalbumis (there are 10 pages, if you click on the picture it goes bigger)
Login | Facebook


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Artemis: If you want, show me your favorite(s) and I can transform them into a Christmas portrait, or even work from those for an all new image.  
Also, I can't see the content in the second link.


----------



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

Could you maybe do a Christmas theme with any of these photos (preferably the first but if that one doesn't work then feel free to use one of the others)? 

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f81/Revaloution_or_Charlie/Horses/IMG_2100.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f81/Revaloution_or_Charlie/Horses/IMG_1594.jpg

Horses :: IMG_1599.jpg picture by Revaloution_or_Charlie - Photobucket

thanks! I love your work I added you to my watch on deviantart! 

Edit:

My Name: Tess
Bay Horse: Coco (or you can put Good Call)
Chestnut: Pippi


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

I love them! Could you do some for me? 
my name is kate and my horses name is Jack.
I don't mind what pose or background - you can choose 
View attachment 47792

View attachment 47793

View attachment 47795

View attachment 47797

View attachment 47798

View attachment 47800


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Gorgeous horses, you guys! I'll be honored to draw them!  

*Currently waiting for their requests:* 
- Peppyrox
- GoodCallSenator
- Kawaii Charlie 
- Artemis (?) 
-


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

These are really neat, so naturally i'd love one! 
If you could do one of these pictures for me i'd be honoured. I like the pose in the first one best, but honestly Any pic is fine, so whichever one you prefer.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Maybe one for me?
I'm Alyssa
The roan is Annie
And the black horse is monty
I would like a line drawing (like the ones at the top of your picture) of Annie or a full color of Monty. Thanks!


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Beautiful horses, you guys. <3 

I'll send you each a private message once I finish your drawings.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

me please?
My name: Ellen
MY horse name: Tess.
is this photo ok?


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

I think these would be the ones I like the most. They don't have to be the same. I hope you can see the shape and colors and everything here 
It's hard to choos and I'm sorry for so many pictures.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Im Danielle and the horse is Sargent Pepper.
Could you please make him pawing the ground and looking quite majestic, if that's possible lol?


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Can you make a full drawing of my lil guy Kodee and my name is Kamryn?!?!?!?!?!








can you do a winter theme maybe please!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I would love one of Molly!

- I'm Sage, the horse is Molly's Cat or Molly
-7-yr old Thoroughbred mare, bay

Any of these would be great, without the fence:


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

I'm ashley
My horses name is misty

























i love the butt one but i also love her face marking you can pick


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

So many!  I'll get started on these as soon as possible. 

In the meantime, to insure that I don't forget, could you all PM me with links (direct links, not the image itself) to the picture(S) you want drawn? I could use some portrait examples and I'll be working my best in no specific order. Right now I'm working on *PintoTess*'s request.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yay cant wait!


----------

